# mk3 jetta ignition jammed?



## mikeygunsIII (Oct 16, 2009)

When I go to start my car the key doesn't turn sometimes it goes sometimes it takes a minute then days like today I have to give up before I punch the windshield.... my friend jetta does a similar thing.... so my question is what are my options? Can I just replace the ignition and door handles?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: mk3 jetta ignition jammed? (mikeygunsIII)*

Have you tried jiggling the steering wheel when you can't get the ignition key to turn?


----------



## mikeygunsIII (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: mk3 jetta ignition jammed? (germancarnut51)*

Yeah I also heard flooring the break helps.... but fo me all that works is I now have to unplug the ignition (the key moves freely then) I turn the key to start and plug the ignition in


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: mk3 jetta ignition jammed? (mikeygunsIII)*

Do you have an automatic transmission? There's an interlock with the shift mechanism that keeps the ignition lock cylinder from turning unless the transmission is in Neutral or Park.
And, yes, you can buy a new ignition lock cylinder (about $18), and rekey your existing doorhandle lock cylinders to match (or, buy new doorhandles for about $27.50 each and rekey them). You can also buy a new steering lock mechanism for about $35 while youre changing parts. All prices are from europartdirect.com while I buy most of my VW and Prosche parts (free shipping on orders over $49). You can also rekey the trunk lock cylinder to match. I have not been sucessful at taking apart the center console lock cylinder, rear seat lock cylinders, or glovebox lock cylinders for rekeying.


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 9:09 PM 1-13-2010_


----------

